# I hate Amazon's one-click



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

:grit:


But one of you will benifit from it. :dance:

Ended up getting 2 copies of this because I clicked the wrong place after ordering the book. Now I hate fighting with them so I figured I would give it to one on you.

Post 50 to 100 words on why you want this book and on (or about) Dec. 1st I'll pick a lucky someone to get the book.

Happy Holidays

WWW


----------



## MELOC (Sep 26, 2005)

so i guess "i really, really (x 25) want that book" is probably cheating? lol


----------



## georgec (Jul 9, 2007)

I have never had a problem returning something to Amazon. I just returned a book today. I ordered, and didn't like it. So I sent it back. No problem. They even pay the postage to return.


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

Thanks for the wonderful offer. It is a title I would enjoy and my first thoughts were that I would enter your drawing and after thoroughly perusing it I would donate it to my local library for many to have access to it. 

Good idea at first thought, then I remembered that the last book I donated cost right at $100 and before they even got it on the shelves it was misplaced or ??? and has never yet reappeared. 

Again thanks, but I'll pass and allow those that are more likely to put it to practical use to have it.


----------



## ekjns (May 31, 2002)

I for one would love this book. My husband has been working on for about a year a prototype of his own invention of a homemade solar hot water heater. It is just about to be in the final stages of implemtation. This is very exciting! I have been reading BackWoods Home magazine for years and Permaculture recently and know we have all got to start finding alternative sources for energy or our future is in trouble. The scary part is that most people of moderate means cannot afford alternative energy. I am a teacher assistant with the school system and my husband is a hvac technician. We have to be extremely creative in our implementation of our alternative energy strategies. My husband designed with scraps our solar hot water heater. We live in a suburb so obviously people aren't as much wanting to embrace these types of different strategies where we live so we are bucking the system. We are also in the process of building a green house with scraps too so that we are not as reliant on produce in the grocery store. It is a slow walk to being self reliant but we are on our way. That book would surely help supply us with a wealth of knowledge.

Thanks.


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

Figured I better bump this up before it falls off the page. 

Guess I shouldn't have set the final day out so far. 

Have 2 in the running even though Meloc wants to spoil my fun!


----------



## MELOC (Sep 26, 2005)

i don't want to spoil your fun. i was having fun...not to mention being a tad bit too lazy to write a proper essay at that time. i'll get back to my homework and make it write...i mean right. 


let's see...

"several billion years after the big bang, a star was born. since that time, life as we know it has depended on that star, our sun, for it's very survival." 

well, that's a start!


----------



## katlupe (Nov 15, 2004)

I would love this book! We have been living off the grid with solar panels as our source of alternative power since 1999. Our system is one of those add as you can afford. It is a slow process but a book as that would be invaluable for us in our goal for setting up a "normal" house. Right now we do without many things everyone takes for granted. I also write about our system and have many people emailing me or writing me letters for information about how to do their systems. That would be VERY helpful.

katlupe


----------



## Quiver0f10 (Jun 17, 2003)

My husband, I and our ten children currently live in a small city in Arkansas. It has been our long time dream to purchase acreage in a secluded area and homestead; being as self-sufficient as possible. Our plans include having multiple energy and heating sources such as wood, wind, water and solar. We are only in the beginning stages of this process and have begun researching and gathering information so when the time comes to start our dream we will be well prepared. The book being offered looks like a wonderful resource to help us achieve the knowledge we need.


----------



## Tracy in Idaho (Dec 8, 2002)

Wow, I would love this book too. We have been talking a long time about trying to go solar!

Tracy


----------



## LOC (Sep 10, 2007)

This is a great offer. Very generous. I think it could help some lucky person in a very big way.

I have land, but no power to it. I am also at a total loss on how to set up off the grid power, solar or wind or anything. I'd love to have this book to use and then pass onto another HST family who could put it to good use. Please enter my name into your drawing. Thank you.


----------



## HOTW (Jul 3, 2007)

This book would find a welcome home with us. My husband thought I was crazy 2 years age when I started talking about changing our lifestyle. But he has since come to the realization that getting away from the 'big boys'- the corporate centralized suppliers is a smart idea. I have been researching and making adaptions but we are gearing up to the "Big Move" within the next 2 years and want to be ready to do it the right way. No more dependency, self sufficient here we come!


----------



## heather (May 13, 2002)

Could you please add my name to the drawing?

We would use this book to continue turning our homesteading into one that's as GREEN as possible! We currently have a large organic garden, heritage chickens and are getting goats in the spring. We would like to eventually have all energy needs for our animals come through photovolta-s. The other reason we need this manual is because we both have 2 left thumbs (that's 4 left thumbs total! :stars A guide/manual would be EXTREMELY helpful to us!

THANKS for the chance!


----------



## shelleydar (Mar 2, 2008)

My husband and I built our own home and moved in this August. We super insulated the exterior walls and ceiling with spray foam and filled any spaces in the walls with cellulose. In addition, we had a high efficiency wood burner installed in the living room. We are trying to keep our energy costs as low as possible and are contemplating a wind generator and / or solar power. As you can see, we are capable and have the ambition to install the system - now it's just a matter of doing the research and getting the knowledge.


----------



## sonofdet (Apr 20, 2008)

We would like to move to a more independent and non fossel fuel lifestyle. We have gone to heating water for showers on the wood stove since out water heating is done by electricity. We want to lower our CO2 emissions to the lowest level possible and solar power would be one more step in this never ending direction.


----------



## Bona Fide (Oct 30, 2007)

First- regardless of who wins, thanks for the opportunity for one of us - it's awful generous of you (and no it's not kb'ing, it's true sincerity).

I'd love to have the book simply to make use of what's readily available to us in order to make due on a day to day basis. We're in the process of building our home in a partially disabled household (in the way that back surgery has almost killed the idea of wood burning) (well, we have the "shell" up - waiting on the long awaited money tree to take hold and sprout to finish it up) and also in the process of starting our family (have a gorgeous 3 y/o boy now) and have cows/horses/pigs/goats/garden/etc - and want to become more self sufficient. Sadly we can't afford too much geothermal technology - but if we could come up with a more efficient way to live and to be self-sufficient, we could save money, save vital resources and have the funds readily available (where we wouldn't be spending on energy bills) to have a LITTLE bit of a larger family...sounds like a sob story, but there it is - I'd love to have the chance to have a copy...

THANKS for letting me put in my .02 in the form of an entry LOL


----------



## WisJim (Jan 14, 2004)

WWW, I'd like to have the book, also, as it would help us in planning our and other PV systems. I have it on my list of books of interest to get, but it we be great to have it sooner.


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

#11 was drawn out of the hat this morning.

Looks like LOC is the winner.

Thanks for playing and better luck next year!


----------



## TundraGypsy (Feb 25, 2005)

I too had ordered a book (one) from Amazon and ended up getting TWO of them. I don't remember double clicking anything; so I will watch very carefully next time I order from them. 

I had ordered Ortho's All About Creating Japanese Gardens; thankfully it was a cheap purchase ($11.95) I ended up giving a copy to my sister who helps out at her SIL's nursery.


----------

